
How to Unbreak LTTng - lukastyrychtr
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/817988/ad1eaf3273242490/
======
saagarjha
> Back in February, the kernel community discussed the removal of a couple of
> functions that could be used by loadable modules to gain access to symbols
> (functions and data structures) that were not meant to be available to them.

Is there still API to access this, knowing that it's meant to unavailable for
general use and could break at any time?

